# New Cumberland buoys



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Went to NC last weekend, and was surprised to see where the 
buoys were placed. You can't get any closer than 1000 feet.
Just called the Lock Master, and he said that's the way they're
going to position them from now on.

Is there any way to get this changed?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Joe,,, Thanks for starting this one!
IT'S ON OUR WISH LIST TOO! WHY o WHY???
Your not the only one that wishes that change.
If you need fish commision petition signers, we're in,,, at least 9 of us TO START!

While we're at it, How 'bout a SAFER fishing wall on the WV side.
A set of steps behind the wall would help.(getting older every day)
A parking lot that's closer than 1/2 mile would be nice too.

'Kudo's' on the newer boat launches,,, Cumberland & Liverpool.
BUT if you can't get near the white water, what's the sence,,,

A 'Atta Boy' for the very nice over-look above the lock, BUT
if that time and money was spent on building a fishing wall or pier below the dam
we'd be spending a lot more of our retirement $$$ in the towns around Cumberland Lock!
AND for us 'OLD' guys WAY SAFER

PS Joe,,, HOW DID YOU DO FISH'N ??? Thanks


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Trolled around the buoys, got nothing. Headed down the WV side, by the big yellow
barge tie-downs and got 4 smallies and a white bass. Small fish.

Last year I did pretty well with walleye, sauger and wipers in the dam area trolling
shad raps and jigging blade baits. Not going to happen this year.

How often do you fish NC?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OHHH, once a week mostly,,Busy,Busy,Busy.
Erie Perchin still rules! When the weather sucks, 3'-8'ers, we head to the river!
The other guys in our bunch won't head to the river unless they read a positive report!
GO FIGURE,,, ARCHERY SEASON & STEELIES Rule their lives!
so I don't have anybody to go with,,, BOOHOOO!

THANKS FOR THE REPORTS! 
AT LEAST I GET TO 'READ' FISH'N :>)


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm planning on heading to the river Saturday with a buddy. If you'd like to 
go, pm me.


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Me and my cousin are planning on going to the river Sunday at the cumberland locks. This will be are first trip this year. They better be biting good or it will be my last trip down there. We used to catch a ton of fish afew years back but, the last couple of years have sucked bad. I'm giving it one more chance then I'm done. That's a long drive for just a few small fish or none at all.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Went to NC last weekend, and was surprised to see where the
> buoys were placed. You can't get any closer than 1000 feet.
> Just called the Lock Master, and he said that's the way they're
> going to position them from now on.
> ...


Yo Joe,,, The NC Buoys were gone today, so what does that mean?
You think that we can fish the white water now? Prob not.
Sure would be nice to get up to the 'Trees' anyway!

A guy was fishing the WV bank at the 'Trees', where the hand line goes down the bank,,, He said that he caught 8 sauger & 1 walleye. Looked like he was throwing and jigging silver spoons.

I caught 3 sauger (1 dandy) and 2 channel cats with my first 7 casts, then lost 2 hits. After that NOTHING. We parked at the brick works and had to leave at 3:00.
1/4oz jigs, w green twister tail topped with a large creek chub.
Hit the bottom jerk and jig it in. Wham on the 3rd jerk. Later


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

In the past, I was told by the Lock Master that you draw a line
from the end of the lock to the last gate on the WV side. That's
the way the buoys were set up last year. Are you fishing from
shore or on a boat?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Joe, We were fishing off of the shore, and off of the wall. 
Kinda frustrating to have 4 out of 5 bust the line while hoisting them up!
That first sauger had to go 17", the two cats were 3#ers. Didn't even get them out of the water!! We're planning to head down Sun,,,, this time we'll have a net!!
Check your private messages,,, the whole story is there.
I'll give you the low down Sun. night.


----------

